# Lake Pelican--->Watertown,SD



## ugly_stick101 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Do you think i will catch my walleye this by the end of this spring??*​
yes266.67%no133.33%


----------



## ugly_stick101 (Dec 22, 2005)

Fishing at lake pelican this fall has been crappy.  I have fished over 10 times there within the month of October. Of course i live like a block away so i can go fishing there anytime. Well i just bought a fishing liscense since i turned 16. Well anyways i heard that there isnt very many fish in there but the ones in there are nice sizes. Especially the walleye. Well basically I wasted $27 for catching and getting absolutley nothing! this of course makes me angry but i am not giving up until i catch my walleye from that lake. I dont care if it takes four whole seasons I will get my walleye.

Just for you who are interested----> The paper reports say it is very slow this season so if you go fishing for a walleye there god luck! :wink: you will need it.


----------

